# Renn's Fingerpaint Art! 👉👈



## jadetine (Jan 30, 2021)

*Intro*
New year = new introduction.

Howdy friends! My name is Renn and making art has become my obsessive hobby. It fulfils my childhood dreams and gives me the self esteem to keep learning and growing.

Here is where I track my art journey and compile any artworks that aren’t displayed in my Art Bakery shop. I started with traditional sketches and anime / manga fanart as a teen, stopped making art for a decade or so as life got busy, and then picked up art again with a few Inktober attempts. I started making digital art via Procreate at the end of January 2021 (without a stylus, hence “fingerpaint” art).

*Gallery*

*See below: a gallery / link list of my favorite pieces. You can click on the thumbnail for the full size image.*​*Animal Crossing / Nintendo / Cartoon Style


 

 

 



*​*Chibis


 

 

 



*​*Anime (Humans-ish)


 

 

 

 

*​*Anime Style Anthros / Kemonomimi / Gijinka








*​*Realism / Pet Portraits


 

 

*




​*Scenes


 



*​*Animations


 *







​*Multi-piece Projects:*​ACNH Hina Ningyo Doll Project
Consolation Egg Popup Shop
Camp TBT 2021 Stamp Project
Community Bakery Header Project



Spoiler: Art Tracker (may be outdated)



TBT Art tracker:

CompletePending
CatladyNiesha
xara
Snowifer
(Surprise!) Valentines Event Card for Raz
Kate for *The Oakboro Mayor*
Jynx for turtleyawesome
syub
Happy Birthday, Kirbyz!
SpaceTokki77 art trade
Cyrano in a Kirby Sweater
Signature Parakeets for Hestu
Yanrima with Lolly or Raymond
Mocha. Art trade
Egbert with Cherry Blossom Branches for Lumi
chocosongee trade
*Consolation Egg Shop (limited-time popup shop)*
Passionate Demon Garden Gnome
Art trade with 0ni
Art trade with Snowifer - Simon Fanart
Bday Inkling Dave Navarro for Vrisnem
Happy birthday, mocha.!
Art trade with Aquilla
FOOD: Soup Dumplings, Set A, Set B, Set C
*TBT World Cup 2021*
Penny for bestfriendsally
Geowlett Bat Girl Art Trade
*Hina Ningyo Doll Project* (complete project)
Honey.mei OC
Roxxy and cat bday gift
Rina's Art Contest OC 3
Kourage and Hope for Koopadude100
Celeste Raffle
Samus and Sheik Sketch
My Chibi Husband
*Camp TBT 2021 Stamp Project* (popup shop)
Foreverfox bday
Your local goomy's OC contest

FEH team commission for the hubby
Kid meals for kiwikenobi: set B, Set C



Brewster as SaltBae
Isabelle Mecha
Guile for The Foogle
Wilbur setting the flight plans on fire
Character turnaround
Dragon
Landscapes





Art Summary 2021
Art Summary 2022


My Art Things​This is a section describing the gear I use and general (digital) art process things. I will try to update it as I grow.
*Hardware:*

iPad 8th Generation
Apple Pencil, 1st Generation
*Accessories: *

Paperlike Screen Protector
Apple Pencil Grips / Case
*Software:*

Procreate 5.2.9
PureRef (Organizes and collects and displays references on my computer so I don't have to use the clunky Pinterest interface). FREE (you can put $0 in the donation prompt, though it's worth paying the recommended $5).
*Brushes *(all free or defaults in Procreate):

Sketching: Jingsketch "Clean Sketch" - very responsive and does what I want it to
Lineart:
Liliyth's "Roundbrush Fine - Smooth Line" for the faded lineart / painterly look
Liliyth's "Outline Structured" for a textured crayon-like outline
ProCreate's Inking - "Technical Pen" with increased stability for anime style cel-shaded art

Coloring:
Base Color: Procreate's Inking - "Studio Pen" at Max Stability
Shading / Painterly coloring: Jingsketch "Round Render", with some adjustments, but I'm looking to change this

Pixel Art: I made a square tip brush to use with the Drawing Assist grid mode
Special Effects:
Monoline (under the Calligraphy section of Procreate's default brushes) -- consistent size to make perfect circles or lines without changing thickness
Lightpen (under the Luminance default brushes) for glowing light effects  / highlights


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jan 30, 2021)

Aww i love your artworks! Here is my character (you can pick which one you want to draw)


----------



## xara (Jan 30, 2021)

who gave you the right to be this talented . zksknsm i’d love for you to consider my island rep!


----------



## jadetine (Jan 30, 2021)

CatladyNiesha said:


> Aww i love your artworks! Here is my character (you can pick which one you want to draw) View attachment 353827
> View attachment 353828


O.m.geee that custom cold shoulder coat with crescent moon is fantastic! I can't compete with those kinda pro patterns lol. Ty for submitting; i have to get some sleep first...

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021



xara said:


> who gave you the right to be this talented . zksknsm i’d love for you to consider my island rep!
> 
> View attachment 353829View attachment 353830


@xara you are the best hype machine! For serious: your comments are always so positive. I would love to doodle your rep!


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 30, 2021)

Here's my island rep if you'd consider drawing her! Keep up the great work! <3 


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## jadetine (Jan 30, 2021)

Snowifer said:


> Here's my island rep if you'd consider drawing her! Keep up the great work! <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> ...


Look at her strut, lol. Don't you wish we could rock these items irl? Thanks for the reference!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jan 30, 2021)

Here’s an animal crossing oc of mine!! I’ll link the toyhou.se, her name is Kate!! Thanks for considering, your art style is so wonderful!!





						Kate  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## jadetine (Jan 30, 2021)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Here’s an animal crossing oc of mine!! I’ll link the toyhou.se, her name is Kate!! Thanks for considering, your art style is so wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kate gives me some sweet Stardew Valley vibes! I bet she is supplying all the fresh fruits for my Smug villagers and their melon carpaccios / mango lassis / bougie foods. I'm looking forward to sticking a decoy duck on her somehow,  lol.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 31, 2021)

@CatladyNiesha the best part was trying to figure out what to make of the bear creature on your shirt 


edit : I am just now realizing that it is the teddy bear variant of mom’s hand-knit sweater
fuhhhh


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jan 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @CatladyNiesha the best part was trying to figure out what to make of the bear creature on your shirt View attachment 353934


Woah it's really cute! Thank you!!!


----------



## nyx~ (Jan 31, 2021)

Your art is so cute!! Here's my OC if you'd like to consider her!
https://toyhou.se/9534330.jynx-suzuki


----------



## jadetine (Jan 31, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> Your art is so cute!! Here's my OC if you'd like to consider her!
> https://toyhou.se/9534330.jynx-suzuki


Plus ultra!!! Jynx is so cool; I wonder if she is also good friends with Kyouka Jiro / Earphone Jack. I bet they would rock out! 

Alright,  I have a backlog of art now. I'm gonna start charging for the next requests, because this takes more time than paying animal crossing,  lol.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 1, 2021)

@xara dat Elmo tho


----------



## xara (Feb 1, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @xara dat Elmo tho
> View attachment 354029



RENN THIS IS SO GOOD I- . i’m literally obsessed, thank you so much!!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 1, 2021)

xara said:


> RENN THIS IS SO GOOD I- . i’m literally obsessed, thank you so much!!


I'm particularly proud of this one, considering this is all without a stylus. I hope you don't mind me using it as a sample to advertise!
I'm learning more and more after each one. Where I'm really stuck is on pricing: how the heck does anybody decide what to charge?

@Snowifer you're up next! I see that you have a shop and art trades open. We should discuss details


----------



## xara (Feb 1, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm particularly proud of this one, considering this is all without a stylus. I hope you don't mind me using it as a sample to advertise!
> I'm learning more and more after each one. Where I'm really stuck is on pricing: how the heck does anybody decide what to charge.



i don’t mind at all! i’m pretty useless when it comes to pricing aha but tbt-wise, i think you could easily charge 150-200+ tbt per piece!


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2021)

your art is super cute!! if you're still taking requests id love to see my island rep in your style!!





						me  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



thank you for considering!! ❤


----------



## jadetine (Feb 1, 2021)

syub said:


> your art is super cute!! if you're still taking requests id love to see my island rep in your style!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@syub I was busy staring at Jimin's luscious lips in your profile pic. Or maybe that's someone else,  but I have BTS playing right now. 
I was closing this thread to convert to a gallery, but I'll scoop you in as the last freebie!


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @syub I was busy staring at Jimin's luscious lips in your profile pic. Or maybe that's someone else,  but I have BTS playing right now.
> I was closing this thread to convert to a gallery, but I'll scoop you in as the last freebie!


yes its jimin!!:0 and thank you!! yayyy


----------



## Snowifer (Feb 1, 2021)

Sure! Dm me


----------



## jadetine (Feb 17, 2021)

@Snowifer this is long overdue, but I am finally satisfied with the result!




I hope you like it, Ms. Fish Enthusiast.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 26, 2021)

@*The Oakboro Mayor* Kate at night!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Feb 26, 2021)

what an amazing art trade, I'm in shock!!!!!!! (and this is the best surprise I've had all week ;~; ) you did her so much justice, and I love your style!  thank you so much, I'm so excited to try and match your beauty in this piece with a flag


----------



## jadetine (Feb 27, 2021)

Today was the big day! I finally opened an art shop! No worries, I still have Jynx and syub in the works. 




__





						🎎 Renn's "Hina Ningyo Doll" Project Shop! 🎎 (PROJECT COMPLETE)
					

いらっしゃいませ！Irrashaimase! Come on in!    Welcome to the Hina Ningyo doll project shop!  Quick summary:  Who: I, Renn, am painting an Animal Crossing themed Hina Ningyo Doll display What: The Hinaningyo is a furniture item in animal crossing that is basically a display case for dolls...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



It's a specific project to create AC dolls for Hina Matsuri, though. Still excited!




I wanted to gush a little bit about the details on my dreamie queenie, Empress Ketchup!

The crown is modeled after the in-game item, even though they don't use that style in Japan
The yellow blossoms on her stole are based on the yellow flowers from tomato plants
And the branch on her fan is clearly a vine of tomatoes <3


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Today was the big day! I finally opened an art shop! No worries, I still have Jynx and syub in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously such a cute idea! Love the touch with the yellow flowers
Congrats on getting your shop set up!


----------



## jadetine (Mar 15, 2021)

@turtleyawesome Jynx and Kirishima are here! Totally blank on what to do with a background tho... XD Thanks for entrusting your OC with me.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 15, 2021)

Your art is just gorgeous! I browsed through your art shop the other day and I was blown away by the attention to detail. I love how you give a little breakdown of what you’ve done, too! It makes it easier to identify the little pieces you’ve added to make it unique c:


----------



## jadetine (Mar 15, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Your art is just gorgeous! I browsed through your art shop the other day and I was blown away by the attention to detail. I love how you give a little breakdown of what you’ve done, too! It makes it easier to identify the little pieces you’ve added to make it unique c:


I've started to see your art in everyone's toyhouse and it brings me joy! Your colors and huggable characters are so sweet. Thanks for the kind words! I feel so encouraged now!


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 15, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @turtleyawesome Jynx and Kirishima are here! Totally blank on what to do with a background tho... XD Thanks for entrusting your OC with me.


OMG I LOVE IT<33 Tysm for drawing them!! How should I credit you on toyhouse?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 15, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> OMG I LOVE IT<33 Tysm for drawing them!! How should I credit you on toyhouse?


I guess link the post and credit "jadetine".
I just earned a code for toyhouse and am trying to figure out how it works. 




__





						jadetine  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 15, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I guess link the post and credit "jadetine".
> I just earned a code for toyhouse and am trying to figure out how it works.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok sounds good! I also just realized you added the cat peace sign and that's actually the symbol I use instead of a signature xD


----------



## jadetine (Mar 15, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> Ok sounds good! I also just realized you added the cat peace sign and that's actually the symbol I use instead of a signature xD


Oh lol I totally thought it was specific to Jynx because I thought it was bat ears on a peace sign. I can take it out!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 15, 2021



jadetine said:


> Oh lol I totally thought it was specific to Jynx because I thought it was bat ears on a peace sign. I can take it out!


@turtleyawesome


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 15, 2021)

Oi are you still taking stuff? I can't afford any of these stupid commissions yet and i'd love to see you do Guile from Street Fighter in your style :3


References and Background below (he has blue eyes)


----------



## jadetine (Mar 15, 2021)

The Foogle said:


> Oi are you still taking stuff? I can't afford any of these stupid commissions yet and i'd love to see you do Guile from Street Fighter in your style :3
> 
> 
> References and Background below (he has blue eyes)
> ...


My queue is too long to take in any freebies right now, but I'm sorely tempted to take on this challenge. I'm flattered you think I'm skilled enough to do Guile justice,  lol. Best theme song in street fighter, for sure. 
I may circle back to this once I complete the paid projects. My husband already saw my screen of shirtless muscle men references for the art above,  so I have no fear now.


----------



## jadetine (Mar 19, 2021)

@syub Centuries ago, I promised to loop you in on my art practice set. I saw your cute new rep design, but I just thought I should still submit these cuties:



Not sure if you recognize the Chimmy doll, but he's Jimin's son, lol. 
I wanted to challenge myself by adding objects to the image and having them relate spatially with the character, but I'm not quite there in skill yet. Umbrellas be hard yo. Ah well, still huggable.

Enjoy!


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @syub Centuries ago, I promised to loop you in on my art practice set. I saw your cute new rep design, but I just thought I should still submit these cuties:
> View attachment 362252
> Not sure if you recognize the Chimmy doll, but he's Jimin's son, lol.
> I wanted to challenge myself by adding objects to the image and having them relate spatially with the character, but I'm not quite there in skill yet. Umbrellas be hard yo. Ah well, still huggable.
> ...


ahhh I LOVE THIS!!! i especially love the chimmy doll  i actually have one sitting in my bed right now hahahah thank you so much!! it’s adorable <3


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @syub Centuries ago, I promised to loop you in on my art practice set. I saw your cute new rep design, but I just thought I should still submit these cuties:
> View attachment 362252
> Not sure if you recognize the Chimmy doll, but he's Jimin's son, lol.
> I wanted to challenge myself by adding objects to the image and having them relate spatially with the character, but I'm not quite there in skill yet. Umbrellas be hard yo. Ah well, still huggable.
> ...



your art has improved so much since i last checked this thread. :’o this is so cute,, i s2g you’re _way_ too talented.


----------



## jadetine (Mar 23, 2021)

Art Trade with @SpaceTokki77! This is the first image requested with a transparent background:




And then I decided to try some background practice but then my tablet ran out of battery:
https://i.ibb.co/s2hqNPX/Space-Tokki77-Bg-practice.png


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 23, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Art Trade with @SpaceTokki77! This is the first image requested with a transparent background:
> View attachment 363324
> 
> And then I decided to try some background practice but then my tablet ran out of battery:
> https://i.ibb.co/s2hqNPX/Space-Tokki77-Bg-practice.png


THAT IS LITERALLY GORGEOUS THANK U SM
I LOVE THE BACKGROUND, CANT BELIEVE YOU PUT THE LITTLE DETAILS IN LIKE PANIC AT THE DISCO AND CATS AAJDJDJS


----------



## jadetine (Mar 23, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> THAT IS LITERALLY GORGEOUS THANK U SM
> I LOVE THE BACKGROUND, CANT BELIEVE YOU PUT THE LITTLE DETAILS IN LIKE PANIC AT THE DISCO AND CATS AAJDJDJS


That album is one of my favorites; and I consider the background largely unfinished, but I thought it shouldn't hold up the delivery. Enjoyyyy


----------



## jadetine (Mar 27, 2021)

Cyrano in a Kirby Sweater, as requested by SpaceTokki77 here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...art-trade-or-cyan-house-still-looking.589942/


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> View attachment 364297
> Cyrano in a Kirby Sweater, as requested by SpaceTokki77 here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...art-trade-or-cyan-house-still-looking.589942/


omg,,,it’s so adorable, tysm <33
i can send my cyan house over to date trade whenever ur available?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg,,,it’s so adorable, tysm <33
> i can send my cyan house over to date trade whenever ur available?


Ok, did you want a message? No message needed for me.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Ok, did you want a message? No message needed for me.


sure! sending now


----------



## jadetine (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> sure! sending now


lol omg Tokki what msg? o_o  can i make one up?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> lol omg Tokki what msg? o_o  make one up?


lol sorry i’m so dumb, maybe a cute pun or smiley face?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 27, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lol sorry i’m so dumb, maybe a cute pun or smiley face?


TY! Received and sent!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> TY! Received and sent!


thank u! i love the art sm and i’m really happy i could help <3


----------



## jadetine (Mar 29, 2021)

Found a nice small canvas, my acrylics, and turned on some Studio Ghibli music today. Anyone recognize the movie this is from?


----------



## mocha. (Mar 29, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Found a nice small canvas, my acrylics, and turned on some Studio Ghibli music today. Anyone recognize the movie this is from?
> View attachment 364737


Is that from howls moving castle?!? Sooo gorgeous Renn you have so much talent!


----------



## jadetine (Mar 29, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Is that from howls moving castle?!? Sooo gorgeous Renn you have so much talent!


Yup! You got it! And  thanks. I'm gonna hang this one over my computer.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 3, 2021)

I guess I can add pet portraits to my list of accomplishments! I made a transparent signature for @hestu (without the gray background):



I can't even see the stats on how many hours it took me (once again, ran my iPad until it hit 0% battery), but I'm fairly proud of the end product, considering it started from a sketch with no tracing. Thank goodness Hestu had so many reference photos!
And at the encouragement of @mocha. I tried out new brushes (I usually stick with the default HB6 sketch, followed by studio pen for lineart and inking, and the default round brush for color and airbrush for shading)-- so I ventured out with the watercolor options and they are great for this feathered effect!
I started an art instagram, and wanted this to be the launch image, but realized the proportions wouldn't display well on insta... boo...


----------



## hestu (Apr 3, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I guess I can add pet portraits to my list of accomplishments! I made a transparent signature for @hestu (without the gray background):
> View attachment 365834
> I can't even see the stats on how many hours it took me (once again, ran my iPad until it hit 0% battery), but I'm fairly proud of the end product, considering it started from a sketch with no tracing. Thank goodness Hestu had so many reference photos!
> And at the encouragement of @mocha. I tried out new brushes (I usually stick with the default HB6 sketch, followed by studio pen for lineart and inking, and the default round brush for color and airbrush for shading)-- so I ventured out with the watercolor options and they are great for this feathered effect!
> I started an art instagram, and wanted this to be the launch image, but realized the proportions wouldn't display well on insta... boo...


I absolutely love it!! Thank you for all the time you put into it; the colors and textures are perfect. I can't wait to add it to my collection of bird portraits in my rotating sig!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I guess I can add pet portraits to my list of accomplishments! I made a transparent signature for @hestu (without the gray background):
> View attachment 365834
> I can't even see the stats on how many hours it took me (once again, ran my iPad until it hit 0% battery), but I'm fairly proud of the end product, considering it started from a sketch with no tracing. Thank goodness Hestu had so many reference photos!
> And at the encouragement of @mocha. I tried out new brushes (I usually stick with the default HB6 sketch, followed by studio pen for lineart and inking, and the default round brush for color and airbrush for shading)-- so I ventured out with the watercolor options and they are great for this feathered effect!
> I started an art instagram, and wanted this to be the launch image, but realized the proportions wouldn't display well on insta... boo...


This looks amazing, Renn!!  you have so much talent and I just admire & love how much thought you put into each piece of artwork. If you ever felt comfortable sharing your timelapse I would love to see it! Also, what brushes did you use for this?  Followed you back on insta too!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 3, 2021)

mocha. said:


> This looks amazing, Renn!!  you have so much talent and I just admire & love how much thought you put into each piece of artwork. If you ever felt comfortable sharing your timelapse I would love to see it! Also, what brushes did you use for this? ☺ Followed you back on insta too! ❤❤


I've never uploaded a time-lapse before; I imagine it'll be a big file. Where is a good website for it? I'll have to wait for the iPad to be available;    lol it belongs to my son.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2021)

I used to 


jadetine said:


> I've never uploaded a time-lapse before; I imagine it'll be a big file. Where is a good website for it? I'll have to wait for the iPad to be available;    lol it belongs to my son.



I used to upload on Twitter but I’ve started uploading them on tiktok and then using that to upload on insta - it skims through it quite fast but i quite like that! You could just use Twitter if you wanted to upload it normally  Aww so cute!! No problem at all!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 9, 2021)

In response to the lovely full-body portrait of my IR by the talented @Yanrimasart , I present: Yanrima with Lolly and Raymond:





Edit: I assumed the reference image was of Yanrima, but I guess it could be another island rep.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 9, 2021)

jadetine said:


> In response to the lovely full-body portrait of my IR by the talented @Yanrimasart , I present: Yanrima with Lolly and Raymond:
> 
> 
> View attachment 367495
> Edit: I assumed the reference image was of Yanrima, but I guess it could be another island rep.


this looks nice! 
(And that's my island rep!)


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I guess I can add pet portraits to my list of accomplishments! I made a transparent signature for @hestu (without the gray background):
> View attachment 365834
> I can't even see the stats on how many hours it took me (once again, ran my iPad until it hit 0% battery), but I'm fairly proud of the end product, considering it started from a sketch with no tracing. Thank goodness Hestu had so many reference photos!
> And at the encouragement of @mocha. I tried out new brushes (I usually stick with the default HB6 sketch, followed by studio pen for lineart and inking, and the default round brush for color and airbrush for shading)-- so I ventured out with the watercolor options and they are great for this feathered effect!
> I started an art instagram, and wanted this to be the launch image, but realized the proportions wouldn't display well on insta... boo...



damn i can’t believe just how much you’ve improved since you drew my island rep. :’o this is so pretty!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 16, 2021)

In case anyone is interested in seeing a time lapse of my recent art trade for mocha. :


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CNtmCI6jj--/


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 16, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Found a nice small canvas, my acrylics, and turned on some Studio Ghibli music today. Anyone recognize the movie this is from?
> View attachment 364737





jadetine said:


> I guess I can add pet portraits to my list of accomplishments! I made a transparent signature for @hestu (without the gray background):
> View attachment 365834
> I can't even see the stats on how many hours it took me (once again, ran my iPad until it hit 0% battery), but I'm fairly proud of the end product, considering it started from a sketch with no tracing. Thank goodness Hestu had so many reference photos!
> And at the encouragement of @mocha. I tried out new brushes (I usually stick with the default HB6 sketch, followed by studio pen for lineart and inking, and the default round brush for color and airbrush for shading)-- so I ventured out with the watercolor options and they are great for this feathered effect!
> I started an art instagram, and wanted this to be the launch image, but realized the proportions wouldn't display well on insta... boo...


These are both stupid gorgeous.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 16, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> These are both stupid gorgeous.


I totally appreciate the kind words! I gave away all my canvas paintings at my old job, and now I wish I had them for my office wall when working from home. Gotta start over!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 28, 2021)

Hit a wall recently on how to improve my work.
I am in over my head on a project I promised for the hubby and it is delaying the commissions I have here.
sneak peek:



he loves fire emblem heroes and wanted me to draw his team with the specific headgears he equipped them with... that game has stupid gorgeous art and it has been a bear trying to draw in my style and feel satisfied.


----------



## jadetine (May 2, 2021)




----------



## jadetine (May 4, 2021)

Art trade with @0ni



We were talking about the street fashion vibe from the refs


Spoiler: references









And I have to say, the color palette for their fashion is beautifully vibrant and stylish. I had fun experimenting with different brushes (and have basically decided not to touch the gouache brush ever again). Thanks for letting me paint your rep!


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Art trade with @0ni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll say it again here - THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL   I love everything about it, you've completely made my day here, I'm _so_ happy and I can't stop staring at it. Thank you _so much _


----------



## Roxxy (May 6, 2021)

Just amazed by your talent


----------



## jadetine (May 9, 2021)




----------



## jadetine (May 12, 2021)

I just realized nobody will see my flag entry unless they are on the green Froggy Chair team. Check it outtttttt:





I finally figured out how to make that fuzzy lineart all the cool people have: use the charcoal or marker brushes! Duh. 

I'm also attempting to draw a green villager everyday for the cheer thread.  You can see Admiral, Annicotti, and Big Top so far (along with anything else I make in the future for TBTWC) here:










						TBT WC
					

TBT World Cup 2021+




					ibb.co


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 12, 2021)

Question does this cost tbt to have you paint me a picture if so how much


----------



## jadetine (May 12, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Question does this cost tbt to have you paint me a picture if so how much


Aww that is so sweet!
I haven't opened a shop because I'm very far behind on art trades / projects and I have no idea how much to charge. It depends how complex of a drawing you want, but I'm probably booked until June.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 12, 2021)

Ok well then can you add me to a waiting list?


----------



## jadetine (May 12, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Ok well then can you add me to a waiting list?


For sure!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 12, 2021)

jadetine said:


>


This is too perfect  you're so talented!~


----------



## jadetine (May 16, 2021)

For @Snowifer , a fanart of Simon from her comic, Island Beginnings.



I tried a bunch of new techniques in this one, and for once started with the background instead of the main subject. At one point, I was debating whether to make Simon a chibi or not:


Spoiler: chibi vs. full proportions









I learned how to make the forest scenery very quickly from  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKqRmuXjEXk/
Derek Dominic D'Souza, who has great reels on scenery techniques in general.

Some details I like:

Teehee, Simon's little blushy blush for beetles!




The beetle's shiny butt as it flies through the light:


----------



## mocha. (May 16, 2021)

The amount of detail you add in your art always astounds me ♡ I absolutely love your most recent piece!!


----------



## jadetine (May 18, 2021)

Last minute birthday present for @mocha. ! I couldn't link the profile comment. 




I'm not a master of anything, but I find it really hard to deal with chibis for some reason. They are just so much cuter when made by other people! Knowing that I fear these,  I've started grinding them to level up... lol. 
Best wishes to my bud, mocha.


----------



## mocha. (May 18, 2021)

You are just the loveliest person.. the amount of time, effort, and thought you put into each artwork astounds me every time! Also I think chibis could definitely be a new venture for you  I think you got everything spot on!! 
thank you once again for making my birthday that little bit extra special ️️


----------



## jadetine (May 20, 2021)

Are trade with @Aquilla ! Click for full-size image.




I was toying with the perspective tools in Procreate. They are not bad, but the result is still not quite what I was expecting.
I also tried some post-processing with the colors to try to give a more sunset feel, but I'm worried it looks too yellow and like... Jaundice-y. hahhaha

Some of my favorite deets:

The bouquet!



I don't know how @airysuit makes such lovely floral pieces without going insane. What a struggle!

The eye-lights!



I've been seeing lots of chibis with irregular (star or heart shaped highlights) in their eyes, and I think I'm gonna make this a thing, even if it's not realistic.

Peekaboo! Your custom drink machine is cute and I should've put it in front of the snack machine:




Also, I started with the Tetris path and it was a sign I was procrastinating like the Spongebob episode...


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 20, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Are trade with @Aquilla ! Click for full-size image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renn, that looks soo beautiful! I love the details you did! Also, your chibis are so cute, especially in their own way.


----------



## jadetine (May 20, 2021)

CocoaCutie said:


> Renn, that looks soo beautiful! I love the details you did! Also, your chibis are so cute, especially in their own way.


That means so much thank you! 
I'm still experimenting with bits and pieces of what I do and don't like; for example,  I stole the peg legs from @Aquilla's style,  instead of drawing shoes,  lol. And I'm still trying to figure out if I want a defined nose or if it's better to just stick on a dot and hint that there is a nose with shading.


----------



## Aquilla (May 20, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Are trade with @Aquilla ! Click for full-size image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renn, this is everything. I had several little laughs while reading your caption - I had no idea you would go ahead and actually include every detail of my island! It's stunning and I'll probably print this and hang it up in my room. It captured my rep, my favourite villager and the vibe of my island so, so well! The sheer detail blows my mind. Once again thank you sooo much for this wonderful piece of art


----------



## Airysuit (May 20, 2021)

jadetine said:


> The bouquet!
> View attachment 376655
> I don't know how @airysuit makes such lovely floral pieces without going insane. What a struggle!


Hihi thanks for the shout out! It really can be a struggle haha and although i love flowers and love drawing them and all their colors, there have been a buttload of pens flying through my house whenever I drew flowers 

Yours look great tho!


----------



## jadetine (May 25, 2021)

Ah, we bid a fond farewell to the TBTWC. I really challenged myself to try and animate my flag for the last cheer:






Again, all of my art cheers were posted in this folder: https://ibb.co/album/5gZGyk

But my favorites were probably Scoot 




and Boots dabbing




What a great time!


----------



## jadetine (May 27, 2021)

Penny for @bestfriendsally 




Sorry it took so long! I spent the most time trying to figure out how to draw her hamster Mikan and then saw someone talk about tsumtsum on another thread, so... tada! Lol.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Penny for @bestfriendsally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she & mikan's so cute!  
thankyou ^^


----------



## jadetine (May 30, 2021)

Although my life is a bit messy at the moment, I have been destressing by drawing objects for my Hinadan project, so I can finally call it complete and done with the last doll-- before opening my shop.

A couple of my faves:

Look at this derpy ox figurine!




And this rice cooker was made purely from painting shapes (meaning I made no sketches or lineart or really any structure):



I've been trying to push myself to make lineless art and learn to really _paint_, but it's hard to let go of the crutch of color dropping (basically paint bucket) into existing lineart without having to work extra to select the paint area. Call me lazy. 

And after painting this Kagami Mochi, I am really craving some mochi. I wish I lived in an area that had better Asian confectioners.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Although my life is a bit messy at the moment, I have been destressing by drawing objects for my Hinadan project, so I can finally call it complete and done with the last doll-- before opening my shop.
> 
> A couple of my faves:
> 
> ...



Those turned out so adorable! You art is so fantastic!  I am so amazed by all the different styles and subjects you can do and the detail. I want mochi now too . I think I had mochi once (or something similar to it) and I have wanted to try it again.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 31, 2021)

can you draw my avatar with flick heres my avatar for refrence 

 and can i wear a pink dress and do i pay?


----------



## jadetine (May 31, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> can you draw my avatar with flick heres my avatar for refrence View attachment 378710 and can i wear a pink dress and do i pay?


In really honored you want to buy my art! I'm opening an art store soon, but there are a few people in front of you in line for art. I'll ping you when I'm ready to take your order!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> In really honored you want to buy my art! I'm opening an art store soon, but there are a few people in front of you in line for art. I'll ping you when I'm ready to take your order!


ok thank you your art is really cute


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> In really honored you want to buy my art! I'm opening an art store soon, but there are a few people in front of you in line for art. I'll ping you when I'm ready to take your order!



Hi! Sorry for bothering you again! I had no idea you were adding people to the pinglist or how yo get added. I was afraid to ask you earlier considering your circumstances. Any chance I could be added to your pinglist as well? It’s okay if not ; please take care of yourself and your family first. I have your thread watched just in case. Sorry if this was inconsiderate of me ><.


----------



## jadetine (May 31, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! Sorry for bothering you again! I had no idea you were adding people to the pinglist or how yo get added. I was afraid to ask you earlier considering your circumstances. Any chance I could be added to your pinglist as well? It’s okay if not ; please take care of yourself and your family first. I have your thread watched just in case. Sorry if this was inconsiderate of me ><.


I would be overjoyed to make art for you! Psh,  you're not a bother at all. 
I missed your birthday, aghhhh.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I would be overjoyed to make art for you! Psh,  you're not a bother at all.
> I missed your birthday, aghhhh.



Thanks so much! I just was worried since I know right now there are so much other things that must be on your mind, so I just didn’t want to hurt you or be rude by asking. I also usually have trouble reading moods but I am trying hard to be considerate.

Oh don’t worry about it. I had a lot of fun seeing your art during the tournament . Presents are never needed.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 3, 2021)

After a series of strange events, both IRL and on TBT, I've decided to go ahead and open my Art Bakery: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/now-open-renns-art-bakery-o-art-trade-rlc-ping-tbt.593002/

I was originally waiting to complete my Hina Ningyo project, but the last doll is in limbo awaiting sketch approval (and I sincerely hope the requester is alright). 

I also wanted to have some cute bakery graphics for each of my art bakery tiers. Here are some of my favorites:




Inspired by @clownpapa I totally ship Dr. Shrunk and Isabelle now, too. Hahaha they make such good wedding cake standees. 




This Redd "Mystery Muffin" would be so cute IRL. 




And in the spirit of seeing images on toast, some TImmy-Tommy toast.




And this pet food bowl made me realize that I like signing my art in cursive. It looks so stylish compared to my childish print. 




And this garden wagon was laborious, but I love tulips, so it was a must have.


----------



## clownpapa (Jun 9, 2021)

WAHHHHHHH THE SHRUNK AND ISABELLE TOPPERS


----------



## jadetine (Jul 14, 2021)

I recently visited my parents and found my old sketchbook full of fanart, OC designs,  and cringy poetry...
Prepare for a very low res sketchbook tour, lol!

The first image (December 9. 2001):




Shiva from Final Fantasy X (December 29, 2002):




Some early costume designs (January 28, 2005):




I think I started reading LOTR or R. A. Salvatore at this point:




Looks like Twilight Princess Link and Zelda (October 18, 2005):




Serious HP trio (June 30, 2007):




Blood-bender Katara (November 9, 2007):


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

Amazing work.  I wish I could draw like you.


----------



## jadetine (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't really post in this thread as much anymore, because I rarely make art outside of my TBT Art Bakery shop, but I think this is a good place to talk about process and inspiration and not just the final product.

I am very excited to be working on the project I have right now (I'm not going to ping the client, but she will likely see this anyway, lol). I am a big fan of Alphonse Mucha, who made multiple series of posters aligned with a theme -- see _The Seasons, The Flowers, The Precious Stones, _etc. I have been trying to improve my florals and clothing folds, anyway.

See WIP screenshot below, inspired by Mucha's "The Rose":


----------



## jadetine (Jul 30, 2021)

I need to learn more patience. I have a bad habit of submitting things excitedly only to realize a major error upon a second glance.   

Here is my first Instagram dtiys:




The original image is by Ross Tran of RossDraws:



I have to put in more practice, but I'm proud of actually attempting something instead of dismissing it as too "out of my league". FIGHTING SPIRIT! 
At the same time, HOLY COW, the entries are AMAZING: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/bloom2dtiys/


----------



## jadetine (Aug 2, 2021)

I know I've been spamming the Museum forum a lot today; sorry folks! I just wanted to record my thoughts on this before I forget. Here is a before and after image of my Celeste Raffle artwork.

BEFORE:




AFTER:




Other than adding the adorable cat (decked out in Ghibli gear, so sweet <3), here are some changes I implemented:

Separated Celeste and the Cat to create more balance to the composition
Increased the Bloom (layer setting) on the shooting stars, to have more of a bright, hazy comet trail. Added some prismatic airbrushing, too. 
Adjusted the foreground to be less curved, otherwise the others might need to fit the fish-eye perspective, and I ain't got the skills for that, lol. 
Added shading and highlights to Celeste, based on the sky as the only light source (would've looked totally different with a glowing star fragment in between). 
Adjusted the sky color balance to be less green (which may be a result of my blue-light filter settings changing how it looks on my computer). 
Overall, I think the final piece is an improvement, though I know there are some tricks I don't know how to use, yet. Anyway, thank you for joining me on this art journey.


----------



## jadetine (Aug 8, 2021)

My husband requested a chibi of himself for his discord profile, so I tried, lol... 

With GlassesWithout Glasses


----------



## jadetine (Aug 20, 2021)

I have been working on these Animal Crossing stamps for the past week, and it is SO MUCH FUN!  If you are interested in a free stamp, lmk in the thread here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/free-camp-tbt-2021-commemorative-stamp-shop.597145/

I have completely trashed my normal process while painting these-- there is no sketch or lineart. It has forced me to recognize shapes and when I just dive right in with the paint, there's no commitment to a sketch or structure; any mistakes are easily forgiven and I can just start over quickly. For someone as indecisive as me, this "line-less" style has been low commitment and high reward. And I'm not sure if it's the cheerleader effect, but they just look so dynamic and colorful as a group. <3 I'm so proud of them!


----------



## jadetine (Sep 5, 2021)

I think the Camp Bell Tree 2021 galleries are closing tonight,  so I wanna memorialize my entries here:

This Ranchu Goldfish netted me the rainbow jellyfish:




Crystal Ballers cabin flag entry, inspired by The Starry Night:




Postcard front and back:








And the stamp that started the whole Commemorative Stamp Shop




And the watercolor Rajah Brooke's Birdwing butterfly that was way more work than I expected lol:




What a great time!


----------



## jadetine (Sep 27, 2021)

I made myself a Halloween pfp, which was originally meant to serve as a sample model for my Halloween pop up shop. I am super bummed that I won’t be able to make these for everyone, but just gotta be careful with my health. 

I particularly love the texture brushes I got to use on the rag doll of Ketchup, though the details get lost once the image shrinks for the profile. I totally forgot the leaves I had planned around the hyacinth flowers on my hat oops lol.

One of the many things I struggle with in my search for a personal style is the eyes. For once I'm pretty satisfied with the workflow and shape of these eyes, particularly with the pupils as just empty ovals; the filled pupils felt hollow and kind of like a dead fish before. I'm just now realizing there's a giant blob on the iris lineart, though. URGH.


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I made myself a Halloween pfp, which was originally meant to serve as a sample model for my Halloween pop up shop. I am super bummed that I won’t be able to make these for everyone, but just gotta be careful with my health.
> 
> I particularly love the texture brushes I got to use on the rag doll of Ketchup, though the details get lost once the image shrinks for the profile. I totally forgot the leaves I had planned around the hyacinth flowers on my hat oops lol.
> 
> One of the many things I struggle with in my search for a personal style is the eyes. For once I'm pretty satisfied with the workflow and shape of these eyes, particularly with the pupils as just empty ovals; the filled pupils felt hollow and kind of like a dead fish before. I'm just now realizing there's a giant blob on the iris lineart, though. URGH.



renn, this is so freakin’ gorgeous!!! i’ll literally never get over just how far you’ve come since i first saw one of your artworks. you always create such stunning pieces. 

i’m sorry to hear that you’ve injured your non-dominant arm and won’t be able to do your halloween popup shop; it sucks when stuff like that happens, but your health is absolutely much more important, and i hope you heal up quickly! 

plus, i’m sure there are quite a few users on here who wouldn’t object to a halloween popup shop opening up any time of the year, even if it’s not spooky season. if christmas in july can exist, then so can halloween in like,, november or december or something LOL.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I made myself a Halloween pfp, which was originally meant to serve as a sample model for my Halloween pop up shop. I am super bummed that I won’t be able to make these for everyone, but just gotta be careful with my health.
> 
> I particularly love the texture brushes I got to use on the rag doll of Ketchup, though the details get lost once the image shrinks for the profile. I totally forgot the leaves I had planned around the hyacinth flowers on my hat oops lol.
> 
> One of the many things I struggle with in my search for a personal style is the eyes. For once I'm pretty satisfied with the workflow and shape of these eyes, particularly with the pupils as just empty ovals; the filled pupils felt hollow and kind of like a dead fish before. I'm just now realizing there's a giant blob on the iris lineart, though. URGH.



You continue to amaze me with your art work and style(s).  And the background is so gorgeous! I have been enjoying seeing your rep’s different outfits throughout these different seasons  along with Ketchup of course .

As Xara said, if you decided to try making the new shop later on regardless what season or month it is, I for one would definitely check it out  (once I earn more tbt that is). I love your art so much . Your shop ideas are so cute and creative by themselves! 

Sorry for bothering you again; just wanted to send u more well wishes and admire your new art work . Looking at your art and art in general just really brings me lots of joy . Have a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## mocha. (Sep 28, 2021)

As always your art amazes me  I love checking in on your thread! 
hope you make a quick recovery, feel better soon!


----------



## jadetine (Oct 6, 2021)

@kiwikenobi asked if I could draw horses. Despite living in Texas and galloping to school on my horse everyday (I kid, I’m a city gal), I have never really drawn a horse.
Following the advice of an artist I follow, I started to gather references for anatomy and drawing horses. The following documents my adventure…

1. From a tutorial:







2. From a reference sheet:







3. From a photo:







These creatures have so much muscle and crazy form to consider. How the heck do those spindly legs support that big barrel chest, much less a rider? Crazy to think these beauties were somehow domesticated by clumsy human dorks…

Anyway, back to my spree of Pokémon commissions. If someone dares to request a Rapidash, now you know what you might be gettin’.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 7, 2021)

Those horses look great! You told me I wouldn't want to pay for your horse drawings, but I might commission you to draw me a horse (or another horse-like creature) one of these days!


----------



## jadetine (Oct 30, 2021)

Sometimes you just gotta make art for yourself. Shino x Redd Gijinka


----------



## jadetine (Oct 31, 2021)

Surprise @mocha. ! For the art trade (I know you are busy with your queue, no rush) don’t panic!




speedpaint:







Spoiler: artist commentary mumbo jumbo



For this, I only used the default round brush and it took me a rather concentrated 47 minutes. I know I could've spent more time, but I don't understand hair shading and cross hatching well enough yet to know where to apply them. It was a good exercising for thinking about line weight and values overall. I'm still kinda just tracing where the outline would be; there will come a day when I stop closing all the lines.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 24, 2021)

A recent dump of art I've made for trades (either for ACNH items / DIYs or an art trade):


----------



## jadetine (Dec 11, 2021)

It has been almost a year since I started making art. My first time opening Procreate was in January, making art on the touchscreen with my pudgy, shaky fingers lol. It is thanks to the folks of this forum that I've had a place to explore this hobby and I'm so grateful for the experience. I hope you are all well and despite the difficulties of the year, that you also find something about yourself or your experience to celebrate.

Here is a summary image of some of my faves from each month. Thank you for the commissions and believing in me, friends.



​
Image features art for:
@xara
@*The Oakboro Mayor*
@SpaceTokki77
@Yanrimasart
@Aquilla
@tiffanistarr
@Firesquids
@Dunquixote
@Sheep Villager
@S.J. (dunno where the original pink shirt file went... lol)
@Corrie
@IonicKarma
​If anybody else wants the template for making this summary image, credit goes to Mossygator with a link to the files here:

__
		https://mossygator.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F669920292182917120
Just know that the fonts mess up once imported to the iPad or an Apple product that doesn't have the original fonts...


----------



## jadetine (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year, friends! 
I wanted to compile some lessons I learned on my art journey this year. You may or may not agree with these, but I'm happy to hear your thoughts if you want to chuck in your 2 cents. 

1. Tracing to learn: I don't think tracing is a problem as long as you don't claim the art as your own to profit from it. I made this as a gift and my takeaways were that I need to learn how to blend (because I love the look of that painterly style), that I need more muscle mass on my male characters, and that there is so much more curvature and motion that can be added to make a composition interesting.




2. Color picking directly from the reference is not always best. Don't be lazy, come on, think about it, Renn!





3. Building a reference board is so incredibly useful!
Reference board vs. Final result:






4. Fix things in the sketch stage; it is way way harder later on! (The images below are thumbnails, if you are interested in clicking them for the full size image).

Draft 1Draft 2Draft 3Draft 4LineartFinal Art













 5. Experiment with the brushes if they aren't feeling right! 

That's it for now. Looking forward to learning more and making more! ^_^


----------



## jadetine (Jan 5, 2022)

I have several art improvement goals for this year, one of which is Lineart. I am particularly proud of something I am working on right now:



I am just using the ink : technical pen in Procreate with the stabilization turned up for my shaky grandma hands. My dexterity is a little higher than last year when I started, but nowhere near my goal. Art is work, y’all.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 12, 2022)

Surprise! I actually did turn my TBT Camp 2021 stamps into stickers:



Who wants some snail mail?! These aren’t for sale because the print quality is kinda junk but I am super proud anyway.

It (the Cricut machine) was such a nice gift from my sister; this is a whole new adventure!


----------



## jadetine (Jan 15, 2022)

Posting for posterity, gifts and trades and contest entries I made in the last month or so:


----------



## jadetine (Feb 7, 2022)

Couldn't sleep and woke up right before dawn today; most of the frost is gone from my yard, but a few errant snowflakes or crystals blew off of my roof and I just couldn't get the image out of my mind. It was such a pretty, tranquil moment.
Made myself a new pfp to commemorate. ^^




I am pouring my art efforts into painting (so focusing on shapes rather than lines) and color theory; I hope it shows!
The artist that I'm following the techniques for does mostly Genshin art; her videos are pretty relaxing:


			https://www.youtube.com/c/Rinspiritart/featured
		


Edit: here are the non-animated and color corrected/filtered versions:


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Couldn't sleep and woke up right before dawn today; most of the frost is gone from my yard, but a few errant snowflakes or crystals blew off of my roof and I just couldn't get the image out of my mind. It was such a pretty, tranquil moment.
> Made myself a new pfp to commemorate. ^^
> 
> 
> ...



i was literally just looking at your avatar in another thread and thinking, “damn, that’s so gorgeous” lol. your art is magnificent as always.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 7, 2022)

xara said:


> i was literally just looking at your avatar in another thread and thinking, “damn, that’s so gorgeous” lol. your art is magnificent as always.


Omg you are the best and just taking the time to give such encouragement means so much to me  you are a gem @xara !


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 7, 2022)

Why am I still scared to post?? As a non artist I don’t belong 

Honestly you are an amazing talent and you know how much I love your art. I don’t know how i could love an avatar more than my current one  but the sparkles? Oh wow if they could be added I would definitely commission


----------



## jadetine (Feb 11, 2022)

Art trade with totoroki~ I am not quite satisfied with using the flat watercolor brush, so I will go back to using something that tapers better. Also, now that I look at it, her eyebrows are totally lost on the edge of those bangs, dang... XD


----------



## S.J. (Feb 12, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Art trade with totoroki~ I am not quite satisfied with using the flat watercolor brush, so I will go back to using something that tapers better. Also, now that I look at it, her eyebrows are totally lost on the edge of those bangs, dang... XD


You only get more and more amazing! These are incredible!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 18, 2022)

An art trade with the foremost art god, Blompf... I mean @Blink. !




I don't even know what to do with the treasure she gifted me, it's so beautiful! TT_TT


----------



## Blink. (Feb 18, 2022)

jadetine said:


> An art trade with the foremost art god, Blompf... I mean @Blink. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're right, I'm Blimp. 

LIAN MY LOB. TY FOR THE ART TRADE QUEEN. so patient, so kind, even held my beer


----------



## jadetine (Mar 10, 2022)

I missed WIP Wednesday, but I'm trying as hard as I can to enter this fanart contest, because I just looooove this webtoon (maybe more the authors than the story itself). There is a particular image of the main character on the right wearing this ridiculous laced shirt





and I immediately thought to myself: PIRATE AU! Anyway, it would be fantastic if I place in the top 20, but I'm just happy to get some fanart done for myself, since I never make time to do fanart or develop my own characters.

My goal last year was to improve lineart (which I may be dumping anyway); my goal this year is to find a style of eyes or faces I like to use routinely, and to learn how to color. Tis a struggle. 

EDIT: here is the final piece and speedpaint, for anyone interested:








						Renn on Instagram: "Avast! Tis me entry into the #phfanartcontest2022 (Purple Hyacinth – Pirate AU!) Bless you @deadsophism @ephemerys_ph for your amazing work. Swipe for details, etc. Why is Commodore William walking the plank? Is there a universe w
					

Renn shared a post on Instagram: "Avast! Tis me entry into the #phfanartcontest2022 (Purple Hyacinth – Pirate AU!) Bless you @deadsophism @ephemerys_ph for your amazing work. Swipe for details, etc. Why is Commodore William walking the plank? Is there a universe where Kieran can escape the...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## jadetine (Mar 27, 2022)

I made another card cutout, kinda like the one I submitted during the Valentine's contest, but this time for a baby shower:




It took several tries to get the cut to work properly, but the final product was so cute, I wish I had remembered to take a photo!


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 28, 2022)

jadetine said:


> I missed WIP Wednesday, but I'm trying as hard as I can to enter this fanart contest, because I just looooove this webtoon (maybe more the authors than the story itself). There is a particular image of the main character on the right wearing this ridiculous laced shirt
> View attachment 433303
> 
> and I immediately thought to myself: PIRATE AU! Anyway, it would be fantastic if I place in the top 20, but I'm just happy to get some fanart done for myself, since I never make time to do fanart or develop my own characters.
> ...


Ah this looks fantastic!  I hope you won that contest! Your art is chef’s kiss . So happy to see some new pieces you’ve done. 

The one you drew for Totoroki is so adorable too! Love the expressions and the bunny .


----------



## jadetine (Apr 22, 2022)

I made it through half of Grisfeast (food themed daily art challenge) in April, then got derailed and burnt out by a certain annual ovum search... 
But I'm actually pretty happy with the ideas that came out of my mind! Click for big versions.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2022)

jadetine said:


> View attachment 439029
> I made it through half of Grisfeast (food themed daily art challenge) in April, then got derailed and burnt out by a certain annual ovum search...
> But I'm actually pretty happy with the ideas that came out of my mind! Click for big versions.


renn, these are genuinely amazing omg?? your ideas and creativity never fails to astound me. i’m absolutely obsessed with the ramen hair and french fry pieces; they’re so creative!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2022)

I agree with @xara! Your imagination is so incredible!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 28, 2022)

xara said:


> renn, these are genuinely amazing omg?? your ideas and creativity never fails to astound me. i’m absolutely obsessed with the ramen hair and french fry pieces; they’re so creative!!





Dunquixote said:


> I agree with @xara! Your imagination is so incredible!


I love y'all. Just seeing you around dropping positive energy is so endearing.
You know, I don't make art for the instagram likes or anything, but just looking at the numbers, the most likes went to that Pineberry sultry girl. More than the French Fry Meme! It just goes to show that pretty girls gets more views than memes... XD


----------



## mocha. (May 28, 2022)

I just can’t believe how beautiful your artwork is Renn! So much improvement since you first began your art journey and I adore every piece you’ve made. Is there anything you can’t do?!? Hehe. Keep up the good work


----------



## jadetine (Sep 1, 2022)

I've finished all the art prompts for the 2022 TBT Enchanted Forest Fair! Here's a summary of everything I've submitted. There was a lot to work on this round... but I had a great time and learned my way around some of my tools better.

I hope everyone else enjoyed the challenges also. Let's hope we get some staff nominations for a few more tickets, yeah? Hahhaaahahahha....

Ethereal Ensemble PFP and Signature:







Behind the Bookcase Spell Pages:




Forest of the Lustrous Coloring Pages:










Hidden Hideaways "doorway":


----------



## jadetine (Sep 17, 2022)

My iPad was commandeered tonight, so I tried out my computer tablet and CSP again... the results were better than expected!




In case you are unfamiliar with Sailor Mercury and her awesome visor, here's a reference: 



Things I need to map to my shortcut keys:
eraser
transform (rotate and flip)
canvas rotate
I had no idea where these things were and I eventually figured out the keyboard shortcuts for the first two, but dang... 

I'm thinking of opening up freebie slots so I can practice using CSP. My iPad and ProCreate are nice, but I don't always have access, lol. And I usually draw at my computer desk anyway so I can look up references on my screens / play youtube tutorials or music.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 21, 2022)

I finished an action-y piece for Lynnatchii that pushed my anatomy skills... still gotta work on it /sigh



But I like the colors! 
Something that the coloring pages did for me from the Fair: it made me realize some of my coloring errors and some of my poor color choices in many of my old artworks. I'm not a huge fan of pastels, necessarily, but I need to vary my colors LESS, not more; choosing a specific scheme and sticking to a theme instead of going super rainbow... 

Also, I'm excited about a game (Potion Permit) coming out tomorrow, and had some last minute ideas for drawing characters each day as part of a countdown...


----------



## jadetine (Sep 23, 2022)

OK, I promise to stop spamming my side fan art, but I'm really enjoying Potion Permit (a game similar to Stardew Valley). Here is my chemist character from the game:





I had to ask for help on how to fix the colors, because they are over saturated... I will get better at this! 
Now just waiting for commissions and the fair results. /whistles


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 25, 2022)

jadetine said:


> OK, I promise to stop spamming my side fan art, but I'm really enjoying Potion Permit (a game similar to Stardew Valley). Here is my chemist character from the game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD UP!!! This is absolutely stunning Renn! I haven’t had a browse through your art thread in a hot minute, so my socks? Knocked clean off my feet. My jaw? Unhinged. Your art has evolved so much! You are incredible! And most of all I admire your unwavering creativity. Somehow you always pull a new ace out of NOWHERE queen and you always have me thinking „wait… that’s such a great idea ”! Gimme some of that! I can only pray to be half as creative and innovative as you are one day.


----------



## nordskjev (Sep 25, 2022)

ah i just came to say ur works are incredible!  all of them look great and very creative. :]


----------



## jadetine (Sep 25, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> HOLD UP!!! This is absolutely stunning Renn! I haven’t had a browse through your art thread in a hot minute, so my socks? Knocked clean off my feet. My jaw? Unhinged. Your art has evolved so much! You are incredible! And most of all I admire your unwavering creativity. Somehow you always pull a new ace out of NOWHERE queen and you always have me thinking „wait… that’s such a great idea ”! Gimme some of that! I can only pray to be half as creative and innovative as you are one day.


YOU HOLD UP!!
Everything you make is so lovely, even your quick sketches; such cozy happy feelings come from your art. I admire you and can't wait to see what amazing things will come from your future! I'm also absolutely tickled by your enthusiasm. This is such a huge self-esteem boost to wake up to. 
Thanks for taking the time to view my art; it means so much to even receive a few little reactions and keeps me going.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2022



nordskjev said:


> ah i just came to say ur works are incredible!  all of them look great and very creative. :]


OH MY GOODNESS
Thank you so much; this is such a great start to my day and I am so grateful for your positive words.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 27, 2022)

Just so I don't end up spamming the museum with my studies, I'm going to post my progress and thoughts on the 100 heads challenge here. I've been doing them in batches of 5 instead of the 10 to start. It's possible I'm going about it wrong by taking too much time on them, but I like to think that as long as I'm learning something, there's no wrong way to go about it.
References here: https://www.pinterest.com.au/mackenziejo64/
After the first 5 heads, I started linking the final images as individual thumbnails, so you can click and see a large version if you're curious. ^_^

Heads 1-5: Made in CSP using my Huion tablet that I'm not really used to. Default brushes only (colored pencil, soft airbrush , blend).






Heads 6-10: Fiddled around in Procreate and decided I liked using the Jingsketch Free Brush - "Clean Sketch" and "Round Blend" the most.
Also learned that that collar bones are much higher than I thought. And that the chin isn't as long as I thought (since the lips are pretty plump on real faces compared to the single line I use on anime faces).











References:








Heads 11-15: Ok, I think I'm taking too long on these. Maybe that's why it's suggested to do 10 daily to force you into making quick decisions and not rendering anything. Dark skin with light hair was such a challenge, but I think I like #13 the most! #14 looks angry rather than stoic, and 15 seems to be disgusted instead of relaxed. It's all in the eyebrows and mouth, I guess.




















I will get back to this, I promise to myself, because it was incredibly helpful in learning and observing new things.


----------



## jadetine (Oct 9, 2022)

I decided to film a tutorial for fun. It's actually not all that helpful and has suddenly loud music in the middle, oops. But it was a fun first try at some video editing and trying to convey information.






This is the final product:




I made this in collaboration with @Foreverfox and I'm enjoying toying with animation a lot this month.
If anyone is interested in seeing the final set of frames (13), here they are:


----------



## jadetine (Oct 18, 2022)

Made another "real life person as a Splatoon Inkling" -- Dave Navarro for @/Chris

Reference vs. Sketch vs. Final





 



I tried something new regarding my process: no lineart! 
You'll notice in the sketch that I also did some pre-emptive shading. In my attempt to go more painterly, I've been reviewing the process of artists that paint directly on their sketches:

__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7128478196181372165






I'm reasonably satisfied with the result... but I obviously have more cleaning up to do.


----------



## jadetine (Oct 18, 2022)

I was helping @/That Marshal Fangirl animate their adorable pixel art yesterday. Look at this amazing masterpiece!
*

*

We went through 6-7 drafts together to get to that point. It was a labor of love, that's for sure.
Even before I started animating their base drawing, I realized belatedly that ProCreate does not have built-in pixel art tools. There are no square brushes, and the grid function under their Drawing Assist tools can only adjust for size, but not location of the grid lines... it's mildly infuriating. (I did try to use the PixilArt website, which is the source of the original drawing, but the tools there kept crashing my browser, and the app had some negative reviews).

Long story short, I made my own square-tip pixel art brush that you can adjust to change the "pixel size" you are working with. Feel free to download and explore (for use in ProCreate only) -- for free, $0, of course.



​


			https://ko-fi.com/s/4d9268056a
		


Sorry I had to stick it in my Ko-Fi shop just to have a place to distribute it without dealing with email and dead links... I swear I don't track info on this.

LMK if you have questions or comments. I'm suddenly obsessed with pixel art...


----------



## jadetine (Nov 2, 2022)

I added a summary of my art gear and brushes and stuff and added it to the main / first post:


> This is a section describing the gear I use and general (digital) art process things. I will try to update it as I grow.
> *Hardware:*
> 
> iPad 8th Generation
> ...


As always, it's the artist and not the brush that is important... but sometimes it really helps to have tools that execute what you have in mind, hehe.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 2, 2022)

jadetine said:


> I was helping @/That Marshal Fangirl animate their adorable pixel art yesterday. Look at this amazing masterpiece!
> *
> 
> *
> ...


I love that you made your own pixel brush! That's super cool! Pixel art is so cute and can be highly detailed! 
Do you remember back in the day those websites that had their layouts strictly pixel art styled? Those were adorable.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 7, 2022)

I finished a commission for someone's OC today! (Click to embiggen)







Reference:


			https://toyhou.se/12202948.riko/12269505.riko-outfits-
		


Speedpaint:





This commission was particularly meaningful for me because it was my first off-site RLC "hey I found you through another social media (ToyHouse) and would like to hire you" request. All of my customers before had been from TBT or from my local university art club.
I don't really spend much time / effort updating my social media accounts, but it's thrilling to know that my art caught someone's attention organically. I am so proud!

Big thanks to @Amilee for crediting me on this image:




__





						jadetine  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



otherwise, she wouldn't have found me.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 8, 2022)

jadetine said:


> I finished a commission for someone's OC today! (Click to embiggen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww yay im glad it helped! you def deserve more attention and commissions!!


----------



## jadetine (Nov 10, 2022)

I was in a rare coffee mood this morning, and just super excited to draw Brewster for some reason. I really don't enjoy drinking coffee, but I love the smell-- maybe time for a coffee scented candle?



this is dedicated to @/themysterybidder who is always so generous with me


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 10, 2022)

I love Brewster and coffee, and this drawing is adorable! ^_^


----------



## jadetine (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh my gorbs, I'm finally done with it.




I mean, I could keep fixing stuff (don't look at her shoes ACK), but there's only so much a person can take of self torture.
20 hours and 14 minutes... one of my longest efforts.




I made this for a DTIYS contest because I love the vibe; I think designing OC's is so cool, but I just don't have the story-teller voice in me (right now). The speedpaint doesn't show how agonizing the coloring process is. I really need to work on my clarity, and even if I understand the light source, I feel like my color choices are still rather weak.
Despite all that complaining, I am still very proud of how this came out! I do see improvement in some of my anatomy and hair shapes.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 13, 2022)

​
Another year, but am I any wiser? Maybe in a few areas, here in there.
I think as one gains experience, it becomes more obvious how high the mountain peak really is. I can tell where I am struggling in my art.

Things I think I improved on this year:

ANATOMY
composition
line quality
Things I want to work on next year (tagging @Aquilla - here are my art goals? lol):

Rendering / clarity, so things aren't a blurry mess (gotta make fewer lines and make them count, too)
Hair shapes
Anthros
Bonus goals I want to hit next year:

Make an "about the artist" summary image
Make some actual OC's
Storyboard my dream webcomic project (just dive in!)
Clean up my ko-fi shop and make an actual banner / profile image; Unify my social media accounts (not that artsy, I know)
Paint that Sailor Moon DTIYS meme
I started off wanting to gain enough skills to make cool fanart... but I have been too scared to create my own IP. I just need to be bold and push forward.

Also, I know I've said it before, but it's always good to reiterate: thank you for the encouragement. This goes to you, every person here, who has reacted to my art, messaged me about it, art traded, or even commissioned my work. An artist's journey can be lonely, and just having this forum as a place to express myself without feeling judged or like I'm screaming into the void of the internet... it's such a comfort.  MANY THANKS!

Edit: for funsies, here's my 2021 art summary from last year.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 13, 2022)

Okay but how did you go from the hair you did in January to the Mona Lisa tier hair you did in April like?? 
You've improved so much this year @jadetine and your art never fails to make me smile, I want to wish you the best of luck on your art journey and let you know you will always have wonderful friends and forum members to support you!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 13, 2022)

jadetine said:


> ​
> Another year, but am I any wiser? Maybe in a few areas, here in there.
> I think as one gains experience, it becomes more obvious how high the mountain peak really is. I can tell where I am struggling in my art.
> 
> ...


It's been a glorious year of art for you Renn! Your work is always stunning and inspiring. ️


----------



## kiwikenobi (Dec 13, 2022)

You've created so much wonderful art! Thank you for everything you've drawn for me! You've inspired me to do more art, myself. ^_^


----------



## jadetine (Dec 24, 2022)

Holiday art attack, huah! 
I have been waiting to post all of these in one go, so I don't clutter the Museum with my stuff.

Here's a larger version of my winter avatar. I consider re-using the one I had animated from last year, but I think it's a good sign that I was dissatisfied with it -- my art is growing and I'm moving on!





Here's a gift for my dear friend Roxxy, who I would've made an art present for without the Dino plushie anyway, but I am constantly reminded of her generosity every time I look at my inventory (there are so many collectible gifts there). I was trying for a wintry Christmas Caroler version of her AC persona.





Here's the two versions of my part of the 2022 Secret Santa Art Exchange for Shellzilla_515, featuring their AC OC Pag-asa:






I had never drawn a car before, so I guess I can kinda sorta check that off my list? I will have to practice; inorganic things take so much more thought than I expected. Funny story, my parents are mechanical and electrical engineers by trade and I grew up hanging out at their drafting tables (this is back before CAD programs were accessible). I have inherited almost none of their mechanical intuition.


Here's a photo of my toddler checking the advent calendar I made for the TBT Holiday contest, only to be disappointed because she already looted those days.  I had to withhold the daily prizes until the actual day of distribution because there's no stopping these children.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Dec 24, 2022)

I wouldn't have guessed you never drew a car before, it looks great! I love that you made a Christmas version and a regular version. Even stuck those car antlers on it and everything. XD

And the advent train is adorable, such a clever concept, and so cutely executed. ^_^


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Holiday art attack, huah!
> I have been waiting to post all of these in one go, so I don't clutter the Museum with my stuff.
> 
> Here's a larger version of my winter avatar. I consider re-using the one I had animated from last year, but I think it's a good sign that I was dissatisfied with it -- my art is growing and I'm moving on!
> ...


your artistic creativity and talent never fails to amaze me.  your and roxxy’s avatars are so, so stunning, and your advent calendar entry is one of my faves! so magnificent!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 25, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Holiday art attack, huah!
> I have been waiting to post all of these in one go, so I don't clutter the Museum with my stuff.
> 
> Here's a larger version of my winter avatar. I consider re-using the one I had animated from last year, but I think it's a good sign that I was dissatisfied with it -- my art is growing and I'm moving on!
> ...


It's been almost 24 hours since I saw your drawing of Pag-asa and the Honda S2000 for the first time and it still brings a _huge_ smile to my face.  What an interesting story you have there, and it's great that you're pushing yourself to expand your art skills further! Oh, and that train advent calendar is awesome. It must've taken a lot of effort to make it look good.

I dunno why I didn't visit this thread much sooner, but I should definitely stay tuned for more whenever you post some new stuff.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 25, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> It's been almost 24 hours since I saw your drawing of Pag-asa and the Honda S2000 for the first time and it still brings a _huge_ smile to my face.  What an interesting story you have there, and it's great that you're pushing yourself to expand your art skills further! Oh, and that train advent calendar is awesome. It must've taken a lot of effort to make it look good.
> 
> I dunno why I didn't visit this thread much sooner, but I should definitely stay tuned for more whenever you post some new stuff.


I’m happy to welcome you here lol! There is a certain shyness of people when visiting threads in the museum, but from my end, I swear I’m not selling anything and I’m just super grateful that my work makes you happy.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 5, 2023)

We interrupt your regularly scheduled Museum activity (babe wake up, Blink is back!) for Renn's art journal.
No really, sorry, this is for me to track my progress but also to help anyone else trying to figure out this mystery that is art. 

Normally, when I start commissions, I dive right into sketching. I have noticed, though, that my understanding of light and shadow is pretty weak (or even if I know where they belong, I am lost at the coloring stage and things get muddled). A technique I've learned from my hours of YouTube Artist consumption is to draw in grayscale first. (Or if ProCreate had a built in grayscale mode button, that would be a huge game-changer to allow for the value* check as the piece progresses.)

*Value, in art terms, is how dark or light something is. It helps a lot to differentiate elements when you don't want to rely solely on lineart. 

For my latest comm, there wasn't a defined scene / pose / story. I had character refs, but it was open ended, so I tried this grayscale thumbnailing technique:





Why are thumbnails in grayscale useful?

They help you plan the composition,
they help to plan the lighting / mood
they are quicker than sketches (sometimes)
they are low-stakes enough to where I don't get bogged down by details
they present information quickly to the customer
useful for landscapes / scenes (which I love doing; I love it when people request backgrounds even though it's more work)
Anyway, this is my first time trying this and I already think it's pretty cool and I'm excited to see how it turns out. New year, new knowledge. ^_^v


----------

